# Setting up an Oscar community tank, hopefully



## cichliddreamer (Jul 6, 2013)

I am totally new to Oscars and new to any real knowledge of cichlids. My fiance kept a 55 gallon tank years ago filled with various cichilds without us knowing a thing about types, what they needed, or anything else. Since then I have started keeping betta fish and have learned how much more there is to learn about fish when you are keeping them. My fiance wants a new cichlid tank and I have got him to agree to let me do the needed research and make sure things are done right this time. He wanted a Flowerhorn, because that is the only one that ended up living in his 55 gallon, but I have convinced him to do something different this time. I have been doing some general research and reading on my own, but my experience with bettas has lead me to feel I will get better information and feed back from a forum where I can talk to people and really learn something.

We are in the very beginning stages here, doing research and figuring out what we want to stock, and I want to make sure the fish are compatible before we go much farther. We like the idea of a 75 gallon tank with 1 albino Tiger Oscar and a pair of Green Terrors. From what I've been able to find through Google this should work, but knowing how much incorrect information is out there on bettas I want to ask people that keep these fish.

Honestly, I've never heard a good word about Oscars. My favorite Uncle kept an Oscar for awhile when I was growing up, and hated the guy, but from what I've read his Oscar was likely a very unhappy fish. Constantly surrounded by lots of activity and noise, two windows hitting it with full sun all day, and a tank empty of all save the Oscar. I miss my Uncle terribly and love the coloring of albino tigers, this is why I want an Oscar. I don't believe they are mean, nasty fish as I've heard many people say. If he's given the right type of home, interaction, diet, extra than I have no doubt my Oscar will become a wonderful and loved family member over time.

As for the Green Terrors, those are for my fiance. According to my research there are a few type of cichlids that can be kept with an Oscar if the tank is large enough and set up properly. This list includes a pair of Green Terrors, Firemouths, Black Convicts, or Severums. Brad does not want convicts at all, I've read the Severums I'd want can be hard to find, and of the other 2 he greatly prefers the Green Terrors.

My heart is set on an Oscar, but since I have multiple tanks of bettas this tank is his. If I can't find some cichlids he likes to go with my Oscar I will have to figure something else out entirely and give up my Oscar. My question is, will these fish get along? I know that every fish is different, but in general should a 75 gallon with lots of bogwood and hiding spots work for an Oscar and a pair of Green Terrors?

Thank you for your help and input.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

A 75 gallon tank will not be sufficient for a 12" - 14" Oscar and a pair of 10" - 12" green terrors, do your self and your fish a favor find a nice oscar and grow him out for life in the 75 gal. here's a short video of my Oscar he's 2 years old and lived in his 75 gal by himself hes 13" and still growing.


----------



## cichliddreamer (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't do that. I'll have to give up the Oscar instead and go with a Green Terror since that is what the fiance wants and it's supposed to be his tank.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

The problem with that is if you get 2 and end up with 2 males when they mature they are going to fight and and 1 will get beaten up or killed. Unfortunately a 75 gal is the not big tank that people think it is. You could do a single green terror and some (4-6) silver dollars for a long time. It will still be overcrowded and require heavy water changes when fish mature.

Good Luck!


----------



## cichliddreamer (Jul 6, 2013)

I meant just 1 green terror, sorry for not being clear. Don't know if we will end up giving it any tankmates or not just yet. I'm doing some more research and checking my options, hoping to find some more money to spring for a bigger tank when we start.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

compromise.. a 90 fits in the same real estate so get big as you can, and go 1 of each..?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

> compromise.. a 90 fits in the same real estate so get big as you can, and go 1 of each..?


A 90 has the same exact footprint as a 75, only taller. Therefore it does not really open up any more possibilities as far as stock goes..


----------

